# Negative Employment Outlook



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Abbott faces job market challenges into 2014 before economy improves.

Surplus job seeker numbers of 134,000 will worsen before they get better with the Australian labour market not emerging from the doldrums until the second quarter of 2014, according to the latest Clarius Skills Indicator.

The Indicator reports that weak labour demand has pushed the unemployment rate above its average and it is expected to keep rising until the March quarter 2014 when it will reach around 6 per cent.


----------

